# Mega Sale! Blood Pact army, Ltd Eds, Terrain, Codexes + more



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

*Mega Sale! Blood Pact army, Nurgle Deathguard army, Ltd Eds, Terrain, Codexes + more*

I've been out of the hobby for a long time now, and am looking for some cash for a holiday. So make me an offer! If you're interested I can get pictures.

*Chaos 40k/IG Blood Pact Army*

38 x painted Blood Pact Troopers (several with special weapons)

4 x unpainted Blood Pact Troopers

1 x undercoated (black) Leman Russ

1 x undercoated (black) Hellhound

2 x unpainted Blood Pact Heavy Weapons Bases (Heavy Bolter)

3 x painted Ogryns

Pictures:














































*Nurgle Deathguard Army*

1 x undercoated (black) Typhus (Picture with Terminators)









5 x unpainted, heavily sculpted Terminators









7 x painted plague bearers









3 x unpainted plague bearers

7 x unpainted, slightly sculpted Chaos Marines









Painted Rhino









Unpainted Rhino









Unpainted Land Raider (missing side cannons)


















If you'd like to buy the whole army, I'd also chuck in a big bag of Chaos sprues (including Chaos possessed and mariners) and a whole heap of other bits.

And finally, if you were interested, I also have a half built 'Nurgle Necron' army. An example:









*Limited Edition Models*

1 x still in packet limited edition Inquisitor Lorr

1 x unpainted limited edition Imperial Guardsman (at ease)

1 x unpainted limited edition Space Wolves Priest

*Warhammer Fantasy Ogres*

1 x painted Ogre riding beast (I think this is a FW model)

*Random*

1 x pack of 10 Forge World Space Marine Deathwing Terminator Shoulder Pads

1 x Converted Ork Leman Russ

* Terrain/Scenery*

3 x painted Cities of Death barricades

1 x painted sandbag barricade (made from GS)

*Codexes/Books*

Imperial Guard Codex (1999)

Imperial Guard Codex (2003)

Dark Angels Codex (2006)

Cities of Death Expansion Book (2006)

Eldar Codex (2006)

Orks Codex (1999)

Eye of Terror Codex (2003)

How to Paint Citadel Miniatures (2003)

Warhammer 40k Rule Book (2004)


Although I'm new to this forum, I have a 100% trader rating on Warseer (same username).

Thanks for looking.
Kieran


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

And have you got any pictures?


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

@Creon, I'm located in Australia. If you want a postage estimate let me know.

@Doelago, what did you want pictures of?

Here are the Blood Pact:














































Anything else, let me know and I'll get pictures.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

could you post a closeup picture of the unpainted limited edition Imperial Guardsman?


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

Well it turns out my camera has been lent to someone without my knowledge! Will be getting it back next week, so can get you a pic then.

But it's one of the IG at ease Guardsman (so one of these guys: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ZA9NNtggk...pIlPsFJU/s1600/Imperial+Guardsmen+at+ease.jpg)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What does the Inquisitor look like?


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

Inq is this bloke, Inquisitor Lorr I believe his name is. (http://www.ifelix.co.uk/images880/inq01.jpg).

Anyone interested in the Blood Pact? Will do a good deal!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Australia is a bit out of my comfort range, I'd say


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

Fair enough. If you were interested, I could do a good deal so as to negate the postage fee.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

i'd be interested in the blood pact if the price was right, i'm in the uk


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

PM sent! Anyone else interested in anything? Will do good discounts!


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

Added my Deathguard army! Make me an offer!


----------

